# Bringing and having a dog in Germany/Bavaria



## Pheadrus (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll be moving to Bavaria soon with a dog and have a few questions:

Is there a similar license/training required for dog owners as in Swizerland?
How hard is it to rent a house with a dog?
Any odd dog ownership etiquette beyond common sense and personal responsibility? 
General attitude towards approaching another dog for socialising, off -leash areas etc
travelling with a dog on public transport
dog in public spaces such as restaurants, beer gardens and shops
Any other experiences?

Any comments / suggestions are much appreciated


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Pheadrus said:


> I'll be moving to Bavaria soon with a dog and have a few questions:
> 
> Is there a similar license/training required for dog owners as in Swizerland?
> How hard is it to rent a house with a dog?
> ...


I can only answer these:

3. Don't do this: Howl Hitler: German who taught dog to give Nazi salute with its paw is jailed | Daily Mail Online

3. The norms around poop-scooping are slowly catching up to the rest of the civilized world, but it's been a recent change.

5. Generally allowed though you pay an extra ticket.

6. Less common than it used to be.


----------

